# Woodduck's post #135 from: I want to learn non tonal theory?



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Woodduck said:


> Mahlerian said:
> 
> 
> > *What kind of functions?* Are we talking about tonal function as a product of the relationships between triads, or are we using some other definition? *Woodduck likes to use one and then pretend it was the other the second it loses its usefulness.*
> ...


----------

